# The New Loft



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Well i have been working on this loft since memorial weekend, and its finally almost finished. I just have a few minor touch ups left but the birds are loving it. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

and more pics


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It looks nice. I have always recommended some vents on bottom front though for cooling. It is just me. On a very hot weather it helps a lot. And it helps dry the loft floor, too.


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure looks like you have put a lot of hard work in there, well done!! The birds look more than happy.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

nice clean job. the gray feeder mounted on the wall.. is that for your grit?


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Awsome loft! I see you have a couple of different breeds in there........they look nice together. I see an archangle, an egyptian swift, and mabye an ice pigeon or two. again, nice loft and beautiful birds!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Hey Doug!

Long time no see, that loft looks great! Good job!


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It was kinda a pain to build by myself but in all I love it. The birds have lots of room to fly around. The grey thing on the wall is actually for water. But I had to put one on the floor as well considering one of my pair of lahore have their wings clipped.

Hey there Kevin. How did those kit box plans work out for you?


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Hey,

I haven't had the time to actually build it yet, and I'm still waiting for permission and stuff. But I've read it over and over and it's really well instructed. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is a VERY nice looking loft. You did a great job. I hear ya about building it alone. My husband and I built both of ours. It was quite a job. I never want to do it again.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> That is a VERY nice looking loft. You did a great job. I hear ya about building it alone. My husband and I built both of ours. It was quite a job. I never want to do it again.


I would. I love constructing and building stuff. Specially when it's for the pigeons.


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks marvellous! What lucky birds!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Great job on the loft! Your birds look very happy in their new home.

You might want to put vents at the bottom of the loft to get a good healthy flow of air running through the loft. Not a draft! but a consistent airflow. The bottom vents will allow fresh air to come through and spread upwards throughout the loft and out the top. Good clean air/oxygen is one of the keys to a healthy loft.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Im going to be installing the vents this weekend


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Very, very nice. Nice color choice and birds look pretty happy in there too.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks great and I absolutely love your pigeon collection! Good job


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

your loft looks great now you can truely enjoy your birds


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

That is a VERY nice looking loft.  You did a great job.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Nest Boxes are all finished. I have 30 nest boxes all together in the breeder section. Now I get to start working on all the perches for the young bIrd section.


----------

